# Betta Science Fair Ideas? :3



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

So, for the Science Fair this year, I REALLY want to do something about fish/bettas and their proper care (open to ideas on what it could be about aside from proper care), but I need ideas! I don't want to torture my bettas in cold 1/2gal tanks, but I need examples. Info. Ideas. Things people can understand/believe. I want them to know what bettas REALLY need. Not just some water and food once a week. That they're living creatures and deserve more than what some people give them. /mild rant/ 
Help me out, people!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Thats a neat idea. You could incorporate photos of their natural habitat into your presentation. That's a myth that needs busted about bettas


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

It's all about pictures! :-D Maybe see if you can use an outlet to bring one of your Betta's in, maybe in a 1 gal tank or something?


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Ooh, good idea! *writes on list* Thank you! What else? Maybe a list of websites to view if they don't believe me?


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

JBosley said:


> It's all about pictures! :-D Maybe see if you can use an outlet to bring one of your Betta's in, maybe in a 1 gal tank or something?


I thought about that, but I'm so paranoid about something happening to him, and there's so many spastic kids at school...Maybe a ton of pictures?


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

yea you could do a reference page with websites and add it to a betta care and information sheet that you could hand out to people. this site has some awesome rice paddy field pics from different countrys. 

http://www.fotosearch.com/photos-images/rice-paddy.html


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

You could also get a large pic of a betta and describe the different fins and their purposes. Also you could describe the differences between male and females and maybe show examples of tail types and explain the "flare". Thats a little more sciencey.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Shirleythebetta said:


> yea you could do a reference page with websites and add it to a betta care and information sheet that you could hand out to people. this site has some awesome rice paddy field pics from different countrys.
> 
> http://www.fotosearch.com/photos-images/rice-paddy.html





Shirleythebetta said:


> You could also get a large pic of a betta and describe the different fins and their purposes. Also you could describe the differences between male and females and maybe show examples of tail types and explain the "flare". Thats a little more sciencey.


oooh, those pictures are PERFECT!! And great ideas! Thank you so much!


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

If you have a laptop, see if you can find some really awesome videos! If not, PICTURES! Haha


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I would say to go around your neighborhood or to your local pet store and hand out a survey asking common questions and have poeple that usually go there, answer them and bring them back. At the end of the week try to get them all and see which are the most commonly wrong questions.

Simple questions like, can a betta be housed with another betta/s

Or how many gallons do you think a betta needs?

Things like that will really help you!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

is it a science fair where you have to do an experiment? that's the hard thing about live animals, its really hard to do something ethical with them. but if you just have to research, then woo! easy as pie.


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

Not sure how much you want to spend/how much room you have, but maybe set up a sorority and explain the dynamics and how it works, such as more than 4 females allowing for a diffusion of aggression, how pecking orders are established, et cetera. And then you can make a slide show with pictures and videos of the sorority. Plus, you can put some information about how they're in a heated tank and generally what tank sizes are recommended.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

JBosley said:


> If you have a laptop, see if you can find some really awesome videos! If not, PICTURES! Haha


No laptop...so.. PICTURES GALORE! 



bettalover2033 said:


> Well I would say to go around your neighborhood or to your local pet store and hand out a survey asking common questions and have poeple that usually go there, answer them and bring them back. At the end of the week try to get them all and see which are the most commonly wrong questions.
> 
> Simple questions like, can a betta be housed with another betta/s
> 
> ...


That's a GREAT idea!! I'll see if I can do that!



djembekah said:


> is it a science fair where you have to do an experiment? that's the hard thing about live animals, its really hard to do something ethical with them. but if you just have to research, then woo! easy as pie.


Nope, just research and then slap somethings onto a piece of cardboard, haha. xD



AngesRadieux said:


> Not sure how much you want to spend/how much room you have, but maybe set up a sorority and explain the dynamics and how it works, such as more than 4 females allowing for a diffusion of aggression, how pecking orders are established, et cetera. And then you can make a slide show with pictures and videos of the sorority. Plus, you can put some information about how they're in a heated tank and generally what tank sizes are recommended.


I'd love to do that, but my Mom would never agree  But great idea  I'm ( depending on how much space I have on the board ) going to put tank sizes and their recommended water change schedule, what you need to own a betta, common myths, ect.

Thank you, everyone for your ideas!! Keep 'em comin!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Also common myths for example how many people think bettas can be shipped in a wet papertowel.

Belive it or not i really had somone tell me they were shipped in damp papertowels all the time and lived. I couldnt belive it myself!


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Also common myths for example how many people think bettas can be shipped in a wet papertowel.
> 
> Belive it or not i really had somone tell me they were shipped in damp papertowels all the time and lived. I couldnt belive it myself!



:shock2: *chokes* OMG seriously?!?! That's horrible!!  I hope that's not true!!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I like the idea of explaining about different genetics - exploring dominant traits and colours and how breeders work for perfect colour and conformation.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Zappity said:


> :shock2: *chokes* OMG seriously?!?! That's horrible!!  I hope that's not true!!


As do I hope it isn't true.

I believe that if the owner goes through so much to ship them they wouldn't put them like this.

Then again they are people.


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

U could show various dieses and the atrotious conditions at pet shops compared to your setup


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@Wolfboy51: That is also a very good idea since people are always so panic-y when hey have a pet that is sick. Or just don't see any difference.

Visuals help a ton. Youd be surprised how well they help.


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

I know itd help me ive never had to deal with a sick fish.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Then again they are people.


Made me laugh xD



Wolfboy51 said:


> U could show various dieses and the atrotious conditions at pet shops compared to your setup


That;s a good idea 



bettalover2033 said:


> @Wolfboy51: That is also a very good idea since people are always so panic-y when hey have a pet that is sick. Or just don't see any difference.
> 
> Visuals help a ton. Youd be surprised how well they help.


Yeah, I asked my Science teacher today if I could do a betta science fair thing, and she said that'd be great, people getting new pets would like the information (says the SCIENCE teacher with the 1 gal fish tank with 6 floating dead snails and 3 dwindling fish in yellow water) 

Definitely getting the biggest piece of cardboard I can so there can be a TON of pictures xD


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

JBosley said:


> It's all about pictures! :-D Maybe see if you can use an outlet to bring one of your Betta's in, maybe in a 1 gal tank or something?


Hi. New to this thread... And I haven't read page 2 or 3, but if you are going to go up and talk about betta care and how they need more than 2 gallons, why do you have a betta in a 1 gallon? Sorry I don't know if this has been addressed.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Zappity said:


> Made me laugh xD
> 
> Yeah, I asked my Science teacher today if I could do a betta science fair thing, and she said that'd be great, people getting new pets would like the information *(says the SCIENCE teacher with the 1 gal fish tank with 6 floating dead snails and 3 dwindling fish in yellow water) *
> 
> Definitely getting the biggest piece of cardboard I can so there can be a TON of pictures xD


oh gosh! That is just terrible! I thought Some of my family was bad. I hope they make it. *(out of there)*. That is just sad. You must really have to not even looked at your tank for the fish to die. Now snails on the other hand are Very hardy shell dwellers. It take A LOT for them to die.

Good luck!


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> oh gosh! That is just terrible! I thought Some of my family was bad. I hope they make it. *(out of there)*. That is just sad. You must really have to not even looked at your tank for the fish to die. Now snails on the other hand are Very hardy shell dwellers. It take A LOT for them to die.
> 
> Good luck!


I know >_< She has an automatic feeder, so she never really looks at them otherwise  I've told her the tank is too small and I've taken her water and tested it, (ammonia is like, 5ppm) and told her and she still doesn't do anything!  The bottom is BROWN! She thinks she has a cycle, but clearly she doesn't. /end rant/ sorry, ticks me off xD


----------



## revolutionrocknroll (Sep 22, 2011)

I think the ideas about debunking common myths is a good idea- I think the average person will find that information and information about basic care more useful than a more complex subject such as genetics or disease (although those are more scientific topics.)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

revolutionrocknroll said:


> I think the ideas about debunking common myths is a good idea- I think the average person will find that information and information about basic care more useful than a more complex subject such as genetics or disease (although those are more scientific topics.)


Well that is very true. They are the more scientific topics. Though this idea would have to very carefully be set up. It would also have to be very specific and thought out in a clever way.

I mean male and female explanation specific and basic. Most people don't understand the difference, which is understandable since they think they are "just fish" and would rather spend just a tad more time seeing if a dog lifts up its leg to pee or squats. (just to be silly though)...

Also another good idea would be to send people home with handouts with correct care of the fish and other extra cool information.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Well that is very true. They are the more scientific topics. Though this idea would have to very carefully be set up. It would also have to be very specific and thought out in a clever way.
> 
> I mean male and female explanation specific and basic. Most people don't understand the difference, which is understandable since they think they are "just fish" and would rather spend just a tad more time seeing if a dog lifts up its leg to pee or squats. (just to be silly though)...
> 
> Also another good idea would be to send people home with handouts with correct care of the fish and other extra cool information.


Oooh yeah, I'm making handouts xD No one's gonna mess up betta care at my school anymore >


----------

